
Show HN: ImSter – Hide encrypted messages inside pictures - armytricks
https://github.com/armytricks/ImSter
======
armytricks
This is a tool I built over the last few days to support the idea of having
encrypted data in an 'untraceable' medium. In other words, the idea is that
no-one should know that any secret data exists in the first place!

If you have any questions or comments, I'm here to answer.

